# California Med MJ



## LJizL (Feb 3, 2009)

hey guys im trying to figure out a way for me to get a card. i live in california. I hear sleeping problems is one and have honestly had trouble going to sleep as long as i can remember except when i smoke i can go straight to sleep but is that enough to get a card?? and i heard if the doctors try to give me pills say im against medicine or something.. 

also even if i get one im confused about the laws how come feds keep closing down shops if its legal in our state?? and there arresting people it doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 4, 2009)

Honestly, I have to say it's stuff like this that gives us honest card carrying folk a bad name.. Which, in the end, may turn out to be a good thing. Who knows? Either way I have friends that have out and out lied and got a rec. much, MUCH easier than I did. It boils down to the doctor. If you find one that is inclined to send his patients to evaluations for any and all reasons it's as good as done. Trick is to find one


----------



## LJizL (Feb 4, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Honestly, I have to say it's stuff like this that gives us honest card carrying folk a bad name.. Which, in the end, may turn out to be a good thing. Who knows? Either way I have friends that have out and out lied and got a rec. much, MUCH easier than I did. It boils down to the doctor. If you find one that is inclined to send his patients to evaluations for any and all reasons it's as good as done. Trick is to find one



honest.. so insomnia isnt an honest problem?? have you ever stared at your wall all night long wishing you could sleep or been up for days at a time..

but any way i called a local medical marijuana doctor and there making it sound like all i need is some paperwork saying i have a case of insomnia and bam i get a card. Does that sound legit?? my uncle says it doesn't sound legit and its sounds kinda fishy lol


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 4, 2009)

*I am pretty sure that if you have something from your doctor saying you have a problem with sleeping then it is a done deal.

My doctor wrote out a prescription for me to take to my MMJ doctor  I had a stroke so she knew my "self medication" was working + I am very upfront with her.  I was able to cut out sleeping pills (I had insomnia also, and they are addictive themselves) some nausea medication (had severe nausea) and a blood pressure med.

If your ailments are documented then you will not have a problem*

*Goodluck*

:48:


----------



## LJizL (Feb 4, 2009)

but then i run into another problem last time i saw my doctor i had some stool problems from drinking to much the other weekend and he gave me a huge lecture bout how its taking years from my life. so i dont think hell be for the use of marijuana. but im sure he wont have a problem helping me with my sleeping problems thing is i dont have them when im using lol so i guess i need to go sober for a while so i can use legally and fix my sleeping problems.

but after i get this all on paper does he need to know i want to see a medical mj doctor. and does he have the authourity to deny my chance of getting one??

sorry for asking so many questions and thanks to those who have been helping me


----------



## nvthis (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey, LJ, I got mine for insomnia. It was actually pretty strange. Insomnia was my _back-up_ lol. But, then, I had stacks of script bottles and records documenting some 25 years of chronic insomnia. Staring at walls is just the first step. Just wait until you start having heart palpitations and questioning your own sanity because your life seems more like one big hallucination than reality. I still take about 2mg of xanax every night.. _With_ bud lol. Always in search of that ultimate indy...
Good luck in your endeavors bud. Oh, and I had a friend recently walk into immediate care, saw a doctor he didn't even know, lied about having sleep issues and had his card just like that. All depends on who's office you happen to walk into. Not saying you're not suffering, just pointing out how unusually easy it can be.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 5, 2009)

Cannabis does'nt do crap about my pain as I still prefer Opiates for relief.

Cannabis keeps me sane, stable, docile, centered, efficient and level.


----------



## city (Feb 5, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Cannabis does'nt do crap about my pain as I still prefer Opiates for relief.
> 
> Cannabis keeps me sane, stable, docile, centered, efficient and level.



Ya know I started growing so I could get my brother inlaw some weed for his cancer. But started partaking for rec. Then I found it helped with the pain in my shoulder. I had shoulder reconstruction about 4 years ago. Bad throw in Judo class......
My wife was talking to her doctor about her insomnia. He told her that he would put her on meds. She told him she'd rather drop a nug threw the double bubler. He told her that he would rather have her do that too... he wants mmj legalized in idaho to for med use.

I do to. The doctors here have a back door program going. They have my brother inlaw a number to call to get some from a grower that grows for this reason...
Thank god for rebels


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 5, 2009)

LJizL said:
			
		

> honest.. so insomnia isnt an honest problem?? have you ever stared at your wall all night long wishing you could sleep or been up for days at a time..
> 
> but any way i called a local medical marijuana doctor and there making it sound like all i need is some paperwork saying i have a case of insomnia and bam i get a card. Does that sound legit?? my uncle says it doesn't sound legit and its sounds kinda fishy lol




id probably be able to get a card for insomnia, because ive been having insomnia problems for about 10 years. and im 18. so the majority of my life.

im on sleep meds now, because theres no medical here. but i was told not to take more than one because its strong, and i sometimes take 3 or 4 and ill still be up all night. its horrible ****. it helps a bit more just because when i was put on it i would have to be up for 48 hours to be able to crash when i didnt have weed.


----------



## LJizL (Feb 6, 2009)

is it true if i get one it will be on my record?? i was talking to my dad and he says the only reason he doesnt get one is because the put it on your record and jobs can look at it. 

is this true??


----------



## Storm Crow (Feb 6, 2009)

NO! It is not true. I work in a school! How long do you think I'd keep my job, if it were known that "Ms Crow" was a "drug user"- even a very legal, legitimate medical user? 

Here's the deal. The only people who need know are you, the doctor and his staff! 

First, you pay *cash*- No checks, no credit card, no insurance.  

Second, you do NOT get the county card- it is not necessary! If you are hassled by the cops, a card makes things go quicker. Just having a letter from your doctor will do the same thing, only slower.  The recommendation from the doctor is ALL the law requires! 

Third *Be sure to have the doctor write in the amounts you are permitted!* The law is hazy about amounts right now, but *the doctor's recommendation is YOUR legal amount!* If the doctor says you need 15 mature plants AND 30 immature and 2 pound dry weight of bud- that's what the STATE will allow you to have (the feds may see it a bit differently, though). 

Fourth, you grow your own or buy from street dealers- no dispensaries or clubs. No chance of the feds ending up with your name if they raid. This may change soon, hopefully, with the new administration. 

Lastly, show some sense- use only at home, don't drive stoned or holding, and use a vaporizer (less odor). 

How the frick will anyone else know, unless *you* tell them? 


Granny


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 6, 2009)

Storm Crow said:
			
		

> Here's the deal. The only people who need know are you, the doctor and his staff!



Exactly.

Anyone who is unsure of their rights needs to read the Privacy Act of 1979.

Unless you wan't someone to go into your medical records, without your signed consent yuo canlegally do the american thing...

SUE.


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 7, 2009)

dude, take your medical records to Dr. Hany Assad at Norcal Healthcare.  if you have an ailment thats been documented in your medical records you'll have yourself a card in a couple hours.  He has offices in Ukiah, Oakland, LA, other places i dont remember it, you can google it

and in my experience having a card wont affect employment if you dont tell anyone.  i have gotten jobs since i got my card, i dont think theres a database where someone can check if you have a cannabis card


----------

